# NREMT P Psychomotor questions?



## Divers2deep (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi 

I have been a paramedic since 2007, I am looking to relocate and taking my NR for the first time. I passed the written first try in December and will be flying up to DC from FL next week for the psychomotor portion. 

1 - Do you know whether you passed or failed after each sections or at the end of all examinations?
2 - Do they allow you to retake any portions of this test that you failed, the same day ?
3 - There are 15 skill sheets on the nremt site, do they test you on all skills ?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Living in FL and not having a single test center in FL or GA, this could  be a costly mistake if not passed. 

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Divers2deep (Jan 3, 2015)

I found the answer to # 3 - on the NREMT site


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2015)

I believe LSB/bleeding shock/seated immobilzation are the optional tests. (You'll get one)
But you should know all 15. 

And when I took it, we were told immediately if we passed or failed the station. The proctors offered a retest following completion of everyone's first round.


----------



## Divers2deep (Jan 3, 2015)

Can you give me a brief overview as what to expect for the oral scenarios, The skills sheet are brief, but these seem to be in depth ?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Divers2deep (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome, I had found that and looked at it. Glad to hear this will be the format. Thanks a lot for your time!


----------



## Divers2deep (Jan 3, 2015)

How about med list for NR ? Obviously protocols throughout the nation are different, anyway to find out which ones are fair game ?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2015)

The iv/med admin will be the preloads.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2015)

And skills may be combined to one station. Pedi IO, Pedi airway and med admin were all consolidated into one station.

You'll probably be asked to administer a 0.5mg dose of atropine or 1mg of Epi.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 3, 2015)

Divers2deep said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been a paramedic since 2007, I am looking to relocate and taking my NR for the first time. I passed the written first try in December and will be flying up to DC from FL next week for the psychomotor portion.
> 
> ...



1. Yes you will know at the end of testing if you passed and what your failed.  
2. It depends on your site, but I believe for the paramedic you can retest up to 5 stations in one day.  If you fail more than 5 than you must take every station over again at a different site.  But these depends on what your pyschomotor Exam rep makes the requirements and retest policy
3. https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/psychomotor_exam_advanced.asp


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 3, 2015)

Now on the Oral Boards, Just remember your skill sheets and hit everything on your skill sheets from start to finish and you will do fine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> 1. Yes you will know at the end of testing if you passed and what your failed.
> 2. It depends on your site, but I believe for the paramedic you can retest up to 5 stations in one day.  If you fail more than 5 than you must take every station over again at a different site.  But these depends on what your pyschomotor Exam rep makes the requirements and retest policy
> 3. https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/psychomotor_exam_advanced.asp


#1 will vary depending on your testing site. We were given "unofficial" results on if we passed or not. That "official" results will be sent to us by the NREMT. 

The meds we were told we may be actually giving for the med admin station was: Epi (both concentrations), D50, Atropine, or Narcan. 

The oral station is exactly how it is in the video DEmedic posted. 

Skills may be combined into the same station or may not be (all of ours were individual skills). 

As for the medication list we were told to go off of AHA ACLS. Any additional medications we needed to give we were told to use our counties protocol for the meds we are allowed to give and the dosage.


----------



## Angel (Jan 4, 2015)

You'll do fine. Practice practice practice! Even the easy I can't even tell you how many people failed the BLS skill of long spine boarding a patient. don't overlook anything and you will be fine


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 4, 2015)

Angel said:


> You'll do fine. Practice practice practice! Even the easy I can't even tell you how many people failed the BLS skill of long spine boarding a patient. don't overlook anything and you will be fine


We had 3 in my class who failed backboarding. 

Also one of my oral stations was completely BLS (as in I did no ALS treatments or really assessments, aside from check a sugar)


----------



## Divers2deep (Jan 12, 2015)

Just an update everyone, Thanks for the kind words. 

All went well, I passed all skills first go around!

Many however did retest and were there for retest. 

Good luck !





Divers2deep said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been a paramedic since 2007, I am looking to relocate and taking my NR for the first time. I passed the written first try in December and will be flying up to DC from FL next week for the psychomotor portion.
> 
> ...


----------



## MkVity (Jan 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


>



@DEmedic  would you not put a blanket on patient in first instance or when possible to let them have some dignity if not a life threatening situation? Great video though to see what happens on oral.


----------

